# Recommendations for a friend



## crasher8 (Jan 28, 2013)

My friend is interested in moving into a DSLR from the high end P&S world. She is not interested in a kit lens or a slow tele (55-250). I have shown her what a pancake is capable of and she has it on her short list along with the nifty 50 as well. She has borrowed a T2i in the past and is comfortable with the ergonomics and menus.

Video is not a concern but if it's there well bonus. She is shooting product stills for her furniture biz, family portraits, candids and vacation pix. Nothing where much more than 135 on a crop is needed. Here is the list I've shared with her for her options below $800.

Used:

T3i (9+ B&H) and 40 pancake $600
same with 50 1.8 $560
50D (EX+ Keh) and 40 pancake $615
same with 50 1.8 $575

New:

T3i body and pancake $679

Highest suggested 
T3i and 18-135 $819

Any suggestions of which of these to go for or something I haven't mentioned?


----------



## friedrice1212 (Jan 28, 2013)

If possible, new T3i and 50 1.8. This lens is simply amazing, both on crop and full frame, and I'm sure you have heard all about it from so many Canon shooters so I wont repeat hehe.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

If she is willing to learn the art of photography, I would highly recommend a 

5Dc + 50mm (1.8 or 1.4) + (Maybe) 100mm F/2 or Macro 100mm 2.8 for product shots.

Far better IQ than any of the canon crop camera's so far and cheaper now with the MK3's release.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 29, 2013)

I recommend the Nikon D5200 over any of canons crops for entry level stuff
with the 18-200 VRII lens this is an awesome entry level combo. 
Currently Canon has nothing that can touch this for features, quality and price
the Nikkor 18-200 lenses are really good for super zooms


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 29, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If she is willing to learn the art of photography, I would highly recommend a
> 
> 5Dc + 50mm (1.8 or 1.4) + (Maybe) 100mm F/2 or Macro 100mm 2.8 for product shots.
> 
> Far better IQ than any of the canon crop camera's so far and cheaper now with the MK3's release.


+1000000


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 29, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I recommend the Nikon D5200 over any of canons crops for entry level stuff
> with the 18-200 VRII lens this is an awesome entry level combo.
> Currently Canon has nothing that can touch this for features, quality and price
> the Nikkor 18-200 lenses are really good for super zooms



That doesn't work with an 800 budget.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 29, 2013)

For what its worth, I've got both the 50 f/1.8 and 40 f/2.8. Although sharpness is similar, the 40mm is a much nicer and quieter lens to use. It would be my pick if I had to choose between them. (Although...the 50mm is a little longer and a nice portrait length on a crop camera).

With the cameras, I'd probably just buy the new t3i given the smallish price difference.


----------



## robbymack (Jan 29, 2013)

Define high end p&s? any reason not to push her towards a nex or micro 4/3's? mirror less and pocketable is the wave of the future. Why saddle her with a dslr when there doesn't seem to be the need for action sports af?


----------



## gigabellone (Jan 29, 2013)

I would pick a T3i and a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8. This setup lacks some reach in the long end, but the constant f/2.8 aperture and the IQ of the Tamron are hard to beat at that price. Later she can buy a 100 f/2.8 macro for portraits and still life.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 30, 2013)

robbymack said:


> ....any reason not to push her towards a nex or micro 4/3's?



One of the benefits of sticking with Canon would be that she can take advantage of your experience and knowledge and you could lend her a lens or two when needed. But if we're allowing new options, I'd at least consider the Olympus EPL-5 with kit lens and EVF. And, although currently out of your price range, the OM-D EM-5 has been discontinued and a new model will be released soon. There should also be some good deals coming up on this too.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 30, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend the Nikon D5200 over any of canons crops for entry level stuff
> ...



I'd go for the Nikon D3200 + 35 1.8 DX.
I have never owned a Nikon but I always recommend them to people who want to buy dSLRs but do not plan to spend big eventually. Nikon has quality gear at the basic entry level (talking lenses, cameras are about the same although the entry-level Nikons might be better for low light based on my very limited experience) and the 35 1.8 is more versatile than the 40mm pancake (IMO). Just had another friend buy it and bring back excellent night pictures from Vegas.


----------

